# Bioclean



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have see you folks talk about bioclean. Woud it help maintain a grease line and trap at a Bar B Q joint I service?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I have see you folks talk about bioclean. Woud it help maintain a grease line and trap at a Bar B Q joint I service?


 Yes but...it costs as much as a periodic rodout. For grease , jetting seems good enuf in my book anyway. Special apps like the doe or powder from a pizza factory chemicals are warranted. The rod goes thru and the glop closes up again. If they dont mind the expense it is a good add-on.
My 2 cents.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

stillaround said:


> Yes but...it costs as much as a periodic rodout. For grease , jetting seems good enuf in my book anyway. Special apps like the doe or powder from a pizza factory chemicals are warranted. The rod goes thru and the glop closes up again. If they dont mind the expense it is a good add-on.
> My 2 cents.


How much are we talking?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

slickrick said:


> How much are we talking?


$18 a container your cost...to sell for $40. How often do they need drain clearing..maybe its a better option.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I put a restaurant on Bio Clean right after I cleaned out their trap a few times pulling out three 5 gallon buckets of muck. Once he started using the bio clean I returned three months later, and I was luck to get a single coffee can of muck out of the trap. Guy was so pleased he buys 3 cans a year off me. They have to put it in the drains weekly since they use sanitizers that will kill of the bacteria.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

The package says up to 100 drain treatments.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

stillaround said:


> $18 a container your cost...to sell for $40. How often do they need drain clearing..maybe its a better option.


@ 2-3 times a year. This is a small town and it has house grease trap in a commercial setting. The cost of pumping is $225.00 and he usually waits until there is a full grease trap before he calls. It needs a new trap but I will have to shut him down for a day. Bar B Q is big business around here.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Though our flat rate, our Bio-Clean is 57.87. We supply the mixing cup and reminder magnet. 2 Denny restuarts not far from me has had drain problems in the past, I got both stores on 3 tubs each and havent been there since. Maybe I shouldn't have sold it to them:laughing:
I sell BC all the time with people calling when they run out.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I sell a BUNCH of it !! It is good stuff !! Not for $40 ,,,, sell for $55-60 !!! It REALLY works well . my .02


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, I knew after I said 40 I'd hear some higher numbers..you who charge more are more right...


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

slickrick said:


> @ 2-3 times a year. This is a small town and it has house grease trap in a commercial setting. The cost of pumping is $225.00 and he usually waits until there is a full grease trap before he calls. It needs a new trap but I will have to shut him down for a day. Bar B Q is big business around here.


Do it on a Monday, they're closed on Monday, right? I'm just sayin'.........


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> Do it on a Monday, they're closed on Monday, right? I'm just sayin'.........


Jerry never closes..:laughing:


----------

